# Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP!



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a MkIII cluster in my MkII VR6. Recently, all of the gauges died on me. I am thinking that the voltage regulator needs to be replaced, but I have no clue how to get my hands on the correct one. Can you help me out??
Thanks, J


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (JSaBEAST145)*

The original voltage regulator is no longer in production, but is available in limited supply.
Part # 171 919 803, expect to pay $15-20 from the dealer.
But you do have a cheaper alternative, and its identical to what is being sold as a new replacement for 171 919 803.
This is an LM7810 (10v positive regulator). 
The main difference between the LM7810 and the original TCA700Y is the way its installed.
On the TCA700Y, the regulator is laid flat onto the original metal heat sink.
With the LM7810, you flip it over, so the heat sink is up in the air. 
You need to provide a metal spacer for the regulator to transfer the heat to the original VW heat sink. This is only required if you source your LM7810 from an electronics parts supplier. 
Why you might ask?
This is because the LM7810 pins are opposite of the original TCA700Y.
*Note:* A brass spacer is provided if you purchase a new replacement 171 919 803.
Since the TCA700Y is no longer made, its just makes sense to use the cheaper LM7810 and it handles 1A current.
The TCA700Y only up to 0.220 mA.
Best of luck!


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (Eric D)*

That was very descriptive. Thank you much Eric D!


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (Eric D)*

One more key thing though, how do I get my hands on one?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (JSaBEAST145)*

You can source a used one from late 70s to mid 90s VW and Audi vehicles using a VDO cluster.
There are some MotoMeter clusters that are co-developed with VDO that have it too.
If the cluster is a MotoMeter only, then its a surface mount voltage regulator and of no use to you.
You can get a new one from any VW, Audi dealer or an on-line store.
LM7810 
Ask about minimum order. These are quite cheap, but they may not sell to you unless you meet the minimum. That could be a deal breaker, which case you would be better off getting one from the dealer or on-line vendor.
http://www.mouser.com/Search/P...lU%3d
http://search.digikey.com/scri...0&y=0
Google these for other leads.
171 919 803
TCA700Y
LM7810


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (Eric D)*

Thanks. 
According to a3clusters though, my Voltage Regulator is not the problem... fml.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (JSaBEAST145)*

The Cluster gets its ground at the back of the VR6 head, this will be left of the oil cap at the back (look for a bracket and multiple grounds, brown wires or brown with white stripe etc.).
Also check your fuse box and check out Fuse 21. 
If the fuses are a European brand, they may look good, but have a hair line crack. 
Replace it with a new ATO/ATC fuse.
Flosser European brand. 








Another example of OE European fuses, Flosser and the dual numbered ones "the 10a red". 
I don't recall the brand, but its the one that fails the most with hair line cracks.









Now if that is not the problem, then the issue might be that your lacking the power from E2 to D8. 
This link shows the jumper that was made.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...56759
These are located at the back of the fuse box in the electrical plugs. If you look at a CE2 fuse box, you'll notice that each pin has a number. Each connector has a letter, so match up the letter to the pin # and verify that E2 is jumped to D8.
This will provide power to your cluster.
The cluster harness does have single wire connectors that were plugged into a bridge above the fuse box. They are sometimes all black or come in many colors. The picture above shows the all black ones.
This one below has the color ones.








Best of luck!


----------



## The Strokes (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Voltage Regulator replacement... HELP! (JSaBEAST145)*

What exactly happen your car? What fixed it? I might have the same problem.


----------

